
How can I give my wife emergency access to logins, passwords, etc.? - joeyespo
http://superuser.com/questions/514558/how-can-i-give-my-wife-emergency-access-to-logins-passwords-etc
======
kevinconroy
Deadmanswitch or other electronic services are all fine and well, but what
you're trying to do is add fault tolerance for a non-techie to access your
stuff after you're dead. What happens if the hard drive crashes right after
you're gone? Or the online service you swear by closes shop a few months
later?

Low-tech is the most reliable solution here. Print out key passwords,
instructions, etc and store them with your will. You can include instructions
in here about how to access stuff like Deadmanswitch, LastPass, etc, but for
everyone's sanity, print out key passwords as well.

Yes, this creates a security hole. You need to weigh that against the desire
to ensure that your significant other can easily access this information in
case of your demise.

(If you want to make this a bit more foolproof, print out a simple ciphered
version where you agree to replace one character with another (e.g. replace
the last initial of your name with the first initial) but then again, if your
significant other can figure out a simple cipher, they can probably handle the
electronic systems...)

------
cupcake-unicorn
I will probably get some backlash for this but...

Why not take this as a learning opportunity and teach your wife how to be
secure in her own personal accounts, using SuperGenPass and LastPass? She'll
learn about how to make her own accounts secure, and will go on with that
knowledge if she were to create any further more sensitive accounts for
financial institutions etc.

She is safer and more secure using the internet, now and hopefully in the
future, and then you just give her the master passwords for
SuperGenPass/LastPass, and there you go! Problem solved?

------
flexxaeon
Deadmansswitch was the first thing I thought about, though my idea was to keep
the info somewhere off the net (thumb drive) and have the email contain
instructions

------
segmond
i see people saying deadmansswitch, but if you are in a coma, or go to jail,
kidnapped, etc, not dead, but in a condition where you are restricted, but can
still make it out.

